# La subida de la bolsa de hoy predice una crisis descomunal



## Espeluznao (9 Mar 2022)

Después de este tipo de rebotes suelen venir caídas gordas y crisis económica. Ejemplos previos de la crisis de 2008:









El Ibex avanza un 10,65%, la mayor subida de su historia


Tras el desplome de la semana pasada, el Ibex 35 se apuntó ayer un avance espectacular, del 10,65%, el mayor ascenso en un día en la historia de la Bo




elpais.com














El Ibex registra la mayor subida de su historia, un 14,43%


Del <b>pánico a la euforia</b> hay un solo paso y para muestra el comportamiento del <b><a href="http://www.cincodias.com/cotizacion/IBEX-35/582/">Ibex</a> </b>en las últimas horas. Atrás quedaron las <b>caídas del 13,8%</b> registradas en las <b>cinco sesiones anteriores</b>. El selectivo ha...




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## butricio (9 Mar 2022)

Bulltrap


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Mar 2022)

+1. Nos quedan meses de fiesta, pero va a ser un buen momento para subirse a subidas y bajadas, y comprar barato.


----------



## Malvender (9 Mar 2022)

No hay ninguna duda. Esta subida es para animar a entrar a las últimas gacelillas.

Yo estoy esperando al ibex en 6.500 y después seguir ponderando a la baja.


----------



## ÆON (9 Mar 2022)

Seremos pobres y nos moriremos de hambre bajo un puente pero con dignidad, ecológicamente, sostenibilidad resilente y tal...


----------



## rascachapas (9 Mar 2022)

Hay rumores que la OTAN ya le ha dicho a Zelenski que negocie con Putin. Supongo que eso ha provocado esta euforia.


----------



## Espeluznao (9 Mar 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Hay rumores que la OTAN ya le ha dicho a Zelenski que negocie con Putin. Supongo que eso ha provocado esta euforia.



Por eso dicen, comprar con el rumor, vender con la noticia...

Qué posibilidad de negociación existe con quien está ganando la guerra, excepto rendirse sin condiciones¿? Cómo quedaría la OTAN si Ucrania se rinde sin condiciones? Y qué pasaría con Putin?


----------



## Javier de Carglass (10 Mar 2022)

El problema está con lo de siempre, que decimos que es bulltrap sin saberlo.
El covid se solucionó en 2 meses, por tanto no era un Bulltrap.
Si la guerra termina de forma inesperada y el BCE sigue sin subir tipos, quien te dice que es un bulltrap? Pues no se sabe.
Si todo sigue empeorando y el crecimiento de PIB es mínimo, es un bulltrap? Pues no se sabe, quizás sí.


----------



## Okjito (10 Mar 2022)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> El problema está con lo de siempre, que decimos que es bulltrap sin saberlo.
> El covid se solucionó en 2 meses, por tanto no era un Bulltrap.
> Si la guerra termina de forma inesperada y el BCE sigue sin subir tipos, quien te dice que es un bulltrap? Pues no se sabe.
> Si todo sigue empeorando y el crecimiento de PIB es mínimo, es un bulltrap? Pues no se sabe, quizás sí.



Claro que tienen que subir tipos. Yo espero una caída de la bolsa edl 20%. OJO!!! te hablo del SP500. El IBEX lo espero en el inframundo. Yo me he quitado ya casi la totalidad de mi cartera quitando las posiciones de dividendos que me las quedo. Recomprare la caída


----------



## Espeluznao (10 Mar 2022)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> El problema está con lo de siempre, que decimos que es bulltrap sin saberlo.
> El covid se solucionó en 2 meses, por tanto no era un Bulltrap.
> Si la guerra termina de forma inesperada y el BCE sigue sin subir tipos, quien te dice que es un bulltrap? Pues no se sabe.
> Si todo sigue empeorando y el crecimiento de PIB es mínimo, es un bulltrap? Pues no se sabe, quizás sí.



Si el BCE no sube tipos el euro se sigue devaluando frente al dólar, y el petróleo se paga en dólares. España es un país importador de petróleo.

Hoy habla Lagarde y supongo que contará sus habituales mentiras, en un nuevo ejercicio de funambulismo lingüístico, para intentar justificar a la desesperada que el Banco Central Europeo, la institución que ella y el Guindos presiden, lleva metiendo la pata de forma consistente más de 15 años. 

Y no olvidemos que el mandato del BCE es controlar la inflación para que esté en el 2%. Ahora la inflación está en el 7,5%, según datos oficiales, y en realidad es mucho más elevada de lo que muestra el "dato" oficial. No hay más que ir a una gasolinera para verlo...


----------



## Hasta los webs (10 Mar 2022)

El rebote del gato muerto.Vamos a una estanflación pavorosa..


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Mar 2022)

Yo ayer vendí aprovechndo el tirón de las renovables de los últimos días para cobrar plusvalías. Hay que cerrar posiciones hasta que se calme todo.


----------



## rascachapas (10 Mar 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Por eso dicen, comprar con el rumor, vender con la noticia...
> 
> Qué posibilidad de negociación existe con quien está ganando la guerra, excepto rendirse sin condiciones¿? Cómo quedaría la OTAN si Ucrania se rinde sin condiciones? Y qué pasaría con Putin?



Si se negocia ahora pierde Donbas y Crimea, si se espera más, perderá media Ucrania.


----------



## mol (10 Mar 2022)

Entonces compro ya?


----------



## Okjito (10 Mar 2022)

Crees que se puede mantener esta situación?? la bolsa esta dopada ahora mismo y una caída del 20% es lo esperado. La droga monetaria no se puede mantener más. Además en que EEUU suba tipos el resto vamos detras si no queremos que nuestra divisa se vaya a la mierda.


----------



## Militarícese (10 Mar 2022)

Acumular liquidez par comprar en un año


----------



## visaman (10 Mar 2022)

mol dijo:


> Entonces compro ya?



el apartamento en Torrevieja de momento luego ya se vera


----------



## jepicat (10 Mar 2022)

ÆON dijo:


> Seremos pobres y nos moriremos de hambre bajo un puente pero con dignidad, ecológicamente, sostenibilidad resilente y tal...



Algo curioso que ya he visto en un par de gasolineras.la sin plomo 95 más cara que el gasoil a.
Y también una gasolinera que en 3 horas subió 2 veces el precio.
Muchos moriremos pobres, pero hay muchos que reventaron de los euros que están haciendo.

Enviat des del meu M2102J20SG usant Tapatalk


----------



## The Cube (10 Mar 2022)

Como en 2019? Como en 2020? Como en 2021? Algún día acertareís.


Espeluznao dijo:


> Después de este tipo de rebotes suelen venir caídas gordas y crisis económica. Ejemplos previos de la crisis de 2008:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como la crisis que vino después de noviembre de 2020 dices?
La certera vacuna de Pfizer provoca el mejor día en bolsa en diez años (eleconomista.es) 
El Ibex cierra el mes con la mayor subida de su historia: más de un 25% en noviembre | Economía | EL PAÍS (elpais.com)

O ahí no vale porque ya estabamos en el fondo? Y como sabemos que ahora no estamos en el fondo?

Yo sigo esperando (dentro del mercado) que los agoreros acertéis, lleváis desde el 2018 o antes probando suerte, a ver si esta es la vuestra


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Mar 2022)

Vamos, que las subidas de ayer fueron una trampa para gacelas en toda regla...


----------



## Espeluznao (10 Mar 2022)

rascachapas dijo:


> Si se negocia ahora pierde Donbas y Crimea, si se espera más, perderá media Ucrania.



El escenario base, en mi opinión, es que Rusia se va a quedar con toda Ucrania. Por eso está asediando Kiev y lanzando un ataque en varios frentes.


----------



## Espeluznao (10 Mar 2022)

The Cube dijo:


> Como en 2019? Como en 2020? Como en 2021? Algún día acertareís.
> 
> 
> Como la crisis que vino después de noviembre de 2020 dices?
> ...



Yo no soy ningún agorero. Sólo he puesto una serie de enlaces para que la gente vea que el rebote del gato muerto no suele tener continuidad.

Si miras a la bolsa española, el Ibex lleva bajando bastante tiempo, y lo que eran sus "blue chips" son acciones que la gente no quiere tocar ni con un palo.. bancos, Telefónica, etc

Ésta llegó a cotizar en 15 euros por acción:




Y ésta estuvo a más de 22 euros... la Timofónica, la llaman desde entonces:


----------



## mol (10 Mar 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Yo no soy ningún agorero. Sólo he puesto una serie de enlaces para que la gente vea que el rebote del gato muerto no suele tener continuidad.
> 
> Si miras a la bolsa española, el Ibex lleva bajando bastante tiempo, y lo que eran sus "blue chips" son acciones que la gente no quiere tocar ni con un palo.. bancos, Telefónica, etc
> 
> ...



Horrible Timofonica, bajando desde 2007, jajaajajajajjajaj!!! 15 putos años de bajada!


----------



## Ungaunga (10 Mar 2022)

Se llama volatilidad, pasa mucho en las grandes hostias y va en las dos direcciones, para arriba y para abajo. Recordar que veníamos de una bajada del 10% y la guerra la ha agravado.


----------



## Ungaunga (10 Mar 2022)

mol dijo:


> Horrible Timofonica, bajando desde 2007, jajaajajajajjajaj!!! 15 putos años de bajada!



Los bonistas de Telefónica no opinan lo mismo.


----------



## Espeluznao (10 Mar 2022)

Tirando de hemeroteca, aquí podéis ver hasta dónde bajó el NASDAQ cuando petó la primera burbuja puntocom en el año 2000:




Vamos camino de una caída similar.


----------



## The Cube (11 Mar 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Tirando de hemeroteca, aquí podéis ver hasta dónde bajó el NASDAQ cuando petó la primera burbuja puntocom en el año 2000:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 977908
> 
> ...



Primera burbuja puntocom? Porque le llamas primera y no única? Consideras el 2008 como una burbuja puntocom también?

Y porque la caída tiene que ser similar (en cuanto porcentaje y duración) si el P/E ni se acerca?







Ahora mismo creo que rondamos el PE 25


Que no niego una posible crisis, y también creo que aun queda caída. Pero primero comparas la subida de ayer con la crisis de 2008, hoy utilizas una gráfica del Nasdaq en las .com. Mañana colgarás una estadística de suicidios de 1929?


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (11 Mar 2022)

Yo seguiré manteniendo posiciones y comprando mes a mes como llevo haciendo años. Que venga lo que tenga que venir. Históricamente no vender y ampliar posiciones regularmente ha sido siempre la mejor estrategia.


----------



## Espeluznao (11 Mar 2022)

The Cube dijo:


> Ahora mismo creo que rondamos el PE 25



Qué opinas del PER 170 de Tesla? PER 58 en Nvidia..

El propio CEO de Microsoft vendió la mitad de sus acciones el año pasado, y Elon Musk también vendió una gran cantidad de acciones de Tesla.









Microsoft’s CEO just sold more than $285 million of his stock


Nadella sold almost 840,000 shares of Microsoft for $280 million. Washington state's new capital gains tax goes into effect Jan. 1.




fortune.com


----------



## The Cube (11 Mar 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Qué opinas del PER 170 de Tesla? PER 58 en Nvidia..
> 
> El propio CEO de Microsoft vendió la mitad de sus acciones el año pasado, y Elon Musk también vendió una gran cantidad de acciones de Tesla.
> 
> ...



Y Amazon por encima de PER 200? Porque así estaba antes de 2017 y no bajó de PER 100 hasta bien pasado 2018.

Tesla hace 2 años tenia PER 1000 y para 2022 se le espera acabar con un PER por debajo de 80 (te recomiendo fijarte más en esto, en el P/E forward, que en el PE sin más). Por lo que estamos con una empresa que va mejorando y acabará con un PER asumible ( Y tiene pendiente seguir bajando conforme produzca más coches (gigafactoria de Berlin a punto de abrir). De Nvidia no te puedo decir ya que no la sigo tanto.

La cuestión es que el PE del Nasdaq sigue estable o bajando desde 2019 y sin embargo el precio de las acciones sigue creciendo, eso quiere decir que se gana MUCHO DINERO en el sector, no como en las .com.


Sobre lo del CEO de Microsoft, fijate que no necesitas ni entrar en la noticia para saber lo que pasa:
microsofts-ceo-sold-stock-before-new-capital-gains-tax
Pero es que dentro encima te lo explican:
The timing of the sale has some financial analysts suspecting that Nadella is hoping to minimize his tax liability under Washington State’s new 7% capital gains law, which will take effect on Jan. 1, 2022.


----------



## Hans_Asperger (12 Mar 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> +1. Nos quedan meses de fiesta, pero va a ser un buen momento para subirse a subidas y bajadas, y comprar barato.



¿¿¿ Cuándo cree usted que vendrá el gran hostión ??? Yo humildemente vaticino que -de seguir los precios del combustible en la misma línea- sobre junio o julio como muy tarde, cuando empiecen a quebrar empresas (especialmente PYMEs) a cascoporro... Saludos.


----------



## derepen (12 Mar 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Si el BCE no sube tipos el euro se sigue devaluando frente al dólar, y el petróleo se paga en dólares. España es un país importador de petróleo.
> 
> Hoy habla Lagarde y supongo que contará sus habituales mentiras, en un nuevo ejercicio de funambulismo lingüístico, para intentar justificar a la desesperada que el Banco Central Europeo, la institución que ella y el Guindos presiden, lleva metiendo la pata de forma consistente más de 15 años.
> 
> Y no olvidemos que el mandato del BCE es controlar la inflación para que esté en el 2%. Ahora la inflación está en el 7,5%, según datos oficiales, y en realidad es mucho más elevada de lo que muestra el "dato" oficial. No hay más que ir a una gasolinera para verlo...



Su mandato es arruinarnos, y lo están cumpliendo a rajatabla.


----------



## mensch_maschine (12 Mar 2022)

Y 36 segundos aproximadamente. Ahora es cuando salen los que esperan el ibex a 3500 que son los mismos que esperaban comprar apartamentos en la Castellana por 30.000 euros cuando la burbuja.


----------



## mensch_maschine (12 Mar 2022)

Si, los dos millones y pico de personas que han huido son actores. No te jode. Lo que hay que leer


----------



## Espeluznao (12 Mar 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Su mandato es arruinarnos, y lo están cumpliendo a rajatabla.



La FED subirá tipos de interés. El euro bajará frente al dólar. El petróleo se paga en dólares... jaja.. es un plan redondo eh?


----------



## mensch_maschine (12 Mar 2022)

Se le ve cabal y taimado


----------



## Janus (12 Mar 2022)

corto ibex


----------



## Espeluznao (23 Mar 2022)

Para finales de año la FED habrá subido por lo menos 250 puntos básicos los tipos de interés, y aún así se quedará corta. Reducirá balance y cuando el mayor operador del mercado vende mal asunto..


----------



## mol (24 Mar 2022)

Sabeis que pasa, que se lleva anunciando el apocalipsis tantos años, que estos mensajes no tienen credibilidad, y mucha gente esta ganando dinero a saco desde hace unos años atras.


----------



## K... (24 Mar 2022)

Seguid intentado adivinar el futuro. En el futuro lo conseguiréis.


----------



## Beholder (24 Mar 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Después de este tipo de rebotes suelen venir caídas gordas y crisis económica. Ejemplos previos de la crisis de 2008:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, mejor meter el dinero bajo un colchón. 
O comprar pisos. 

Venga dale... Compra deuda española


----------

